# Any superhero fans on the KB?



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm finishing up my second book, a superhero choose-your-own-adventure, and I was wondering if there were any superhero fans around these parts. 

If so, who's your favorite hero? 

Batman, the tortured soul stalking evil in the shadows? Spider-man, all wisecracking and struggling to make ends meet? Wonder Woman, paragon of strength and virtue? Punisher, blurring the line between vigilante and stone cold killer? What characters do you like and why do you like them?


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I always loved Storm    But just the comic version--I love Halle Berry, but not as Storm.  I'm also a huge fan of Dark Phoenix (maybe I shouldn't admit that...)


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Agreed! There are so many actors who could have brought stateliness and badassery to Storm (imagine Gina Torres!), instead of the limp portrayal that I thought was kind of the low point of two pretty-good X-men movies.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

My whole action/adventure series is about my teenage efforts to somewhat emulate Batman (ha, ha). I liked him and Iron Man because they didn't really have any superpowers but what was in their gadgets (which they invented themselves). Plus, I lived in something like a rural Gotham City, with plenty of villains to tackle (it was nicknamed 'Little Chicago' by some). So I built my own version of the Batmobile, and went at it! Ha, ha.

Yeah, I was a bit on the nutty side, I guess. But romantically frustrated teenagers in desperate need of distraction are liable to do just about anything. And since I managed to survive it, I now have some interesting and exciting stories to tell (according to feedback from my readers).


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a huge superhero fan.  I keep holding out that X-men will have a much stronger trilogy of movies come out soon.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed the retro-60's vibe of First Class! Also, I thought the young Erik/Charles stuff was pitch-perfect.

And to J.R. -- some might argue that both Batman and Iron Man share one important super power: staggering wealth.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I am a big X-Men fan too. There are just so many you can choose which one you like. I was a fan of Superman but that last awful movie left me in a sour mood.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a superhero fan - mostly the Fantastic Four but not a fan of the films


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Marvel Comics collector here  My favorite, although not really a superhero, is Silver Surfer.  Dreading the 2014 release...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I enjoyed most of them.  Nice to see someone get a "super power" and then use it to bring truth and justice to the streets ( sounds like vigilanteism).
I always liked Batman, but like you say he needed megabucks to do his thing.
So my favorite was, and is, Daredevil.
Who "is blinded by a radioactive substance that falls from an oncoming vehicle".
While "the radioactive exposure heightens his remaining senses beyond normal human ability", he still does not have any superpowers. He can't fly. He can't leap over buildings, he can't stretch or flame or see through walls.  
And he is blind.

But Matt Murdoch, who is the product of a poor home, becomes a lawyer and does the super-hero thing.  Neat guy.

Just sayin....


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah Matt, Bruce Wayne and Tony Stark DID have vast fortunes to play with, by which to build their toys. And I certainly had the very opposite of that. But READING can be a superpower all its own. I used that ability to learn a huge amount about race cars and how to economically upgrade my own, by reading stuff like Road and Track, Motor Trend, and lots of other automotive and machine-related mags of the day. Plus bought some technical manuals on the subject. And had a dad who was almost a virtuoso of do it yourself improvisation and adaptation. So we did things like build a roll cage out of steam pipes discarded from the factory where he worked. Embed louvers from trashed home air conditioner cases into my hood. Use kids' bike tires to make a seal between engine and hood for my ram air scoop, and a discarded rubber conveyor belt from the same factory mentioned before for the lower flexible portion of my front air dam. I learned what parts from other, sportier and more expensive makes and model cars would work on mine, and scoured junk yards for the parts...and ended up with a self-built street car which could outdo many outright race cars of the period-- for maybe 1% of the usual cost.

So in some things at least, some reading, some ingenuity, and some elbow grease can actually substitute for a small fortune.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Are they really doing a Silver Surfer movie? Because his part in that Fantastic Four sequel left audiences begging for more?

I was actually excited when I heard the second FF was going to feature Silver Surfer, despite how weak the first one was, because Silver Surfer means GALACTUS. Little did I know... sigh.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Obviously The Batman. There are lots of reasons I prefer him over Superman, but mostly it's because while Superman does good, Batman does what's right. Captain America has his moments, too.

Also this:


__
https://4436955856%2Fa-rather-loose-reinterpretation-of-the-batman


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Obviously The Batman. There are lots of reasons I prefer him over Superman, but mostly it's because while Superman does good, Batman does what's right. Captain America has his moments, too.
> 
> Also this:
> 
> ...


_Never_ follow the advice of the chief of Ninja Group. Ha! I laughed out loud when when I read what other person the equipments turned him into.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I grew up an avid Spider-Man fan - mostly because of Peter Parker. I wanted to be the science nerd who got the girl and saved the world.

My most recently published novel is about superheroes (and villains). I also have some unpublished short stories and comic scripts that may someday get polished up for publication.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

matt youngmark said:


> Are they really doing a Silver Surfer movie? Because his part in that Fantastic Four sequel left audiences begging for more?
> 
> I was actually excited when I heard the second FF was going to feature Silver Surfer, despite how weak the first one was, because Silver Surfer means GALACTUS. Little did I know... sigh.


It seems so, and I agree with you that his part in FF wasn't really... interesting. We'll see.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1051916/


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Interesting about the Silver Surfer movie. I know they are rebooting the FF movies over at Fox. Or they lose the rights if they stop developing. I could not see but is Fox doing the Silver movie?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

When I was growing up I was a huge fan of Spider-man.  Then, when I got big into comic books my all-time favorite hero was Daredevil, especially as written by Frank Miller.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

I definitely have a soft spot for Daredevil, too.

Gina Torres as Storm....OMG.  Perfect.  I was thinking Angela Bassett, but after Firefly?  "Have you ever been with a warrior woman?"  Yes!


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've always loved Gambit, for some reason.  He was always cool.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

Hadou said:


> I've always loved Gambit, for some reason. He was always cool.


My wife has nursed a long-time Gambit crush, which I tease her about endlessly. Any Marvel superhero created during the 1990s is dead to me.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, yes, how could I forget Gambit?  Great character.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

matt youngmark said:


> Any Marvel superhero created during the 1990s is dead to me.


For the most part, this.

I'm a huge superhero fan, mostly Marvel, but I do love Superman and Batman and some JLA.

I adore the Avengers and the Defenders. I have a soft spot for Dr. Strange. I love the Doodle Hulk of the 70s much more than the Red, Gray, Black Marketing Hulk of recent years. FF can be great. I'm still trying to purge those movies from my brain. I like X-Men too, but am much more drawn (heh) to the older heroes.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Choose your own adventure... Haven't heard of any of those in years. I assumed the style was dead! It'd be interesting to see done in e-book format, especially if you could rig up links to ease the transition when choices are made (ie. instead of flipping to page ___, just click a link and bam! It'd be okay on the PC, not sure how that'd work on actual e-readers, though).

_Anyways_. Heck yes I'm a superhero fan. Batman is #1 all the way, although Hellboy is a pretty close second. Can't say I read too many comics (aside from Hellboy -- I own and have read each of the HB graphic novels), but I try to pick out some of the more interesting books and get my hands on whatever I can from friends.

Haven't read any graphic novels or comics via e-reader. Anyone tried them? I can imagine it being pretty dull on a monochrome screen, although on something with colours I bet it'd be pretty vivid.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

TJVitt said:


> Choose your own adventure... Haven't heard of any of those in years. I assumed the style was dead! It'd be interesting to see done in e-book format, especially if you could rig up links to ease the transition when choices are made (ie. instead of flipping to page ___, just click a link and bam! It'd be okay on the PC, not sure how that'd work on actual e-readers, though).
> 
> _Anyways_. Heck yes I'm a superhero fan. Batman is #1 all the way, although Hellboy is a pretty close second. Can't say I read too many comics (aside from Hellboy -- I own and have read each of the HB graphic novels), but I try to pick out some of the more interesting books and get my hands on whatever I can from friends.
> 
> Haven't read any graphic novels or comics via e-reader. Anyone tried them? I can imagine it being pretty dull on a monochrome screen, although on something with colours I bet it'd be pretty vivid.


The CYOAs work great on ereaders -- touch screen ones in particular, but even on the standard, touchless Kindle you just use the directional pad to navigate to the choice you want and click to go to the next section. Feel free to download the sample of Zombocalypse Now, the first in my Chooseomatic line, to see how it works. The original CYOAs for kids are being released for kindle now, too, and there are several other indie publishers besides me taking up the mantle as well.

Yeah, I don't think the e-ink screens are suited for comics at all, but I really enjoy reading them on the Kindle Fire. There's an app called Comixology that guides you through them panel by panel, which makes them read pretty smooth.

Oh, and one more thing: Hellbooooooy! Woo!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Hellboy: love both the comics and the movies. By the way, Doug Jones, Abe Sapien in Hellboy, is going to be Silver Surfer, or so rumor has it... 
Any thoughts?


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

The movies were great, particularly the first one (the second Hellboy movie was a little lacking, imo), but they have nothing on the comics. I don't think you could properly translate Mignola's work into movies and have it feel the same, although de Toro got it pretty close.

Doug Jones as Silver Surfer? I've never read any of the SS comics, but I could see it. Look at all the roles Doug Jones has played: Abe Sapien, the "Pale Man" from Pan's Labyrinth... heck, go check out his IMDb, he's been in tons of stuff. He's versatile, that much is clear. (At first I thought of David Hyde Pierce as the Silver Surfer and just about laughed aloud. Somehow his acting and particularly his voice don't seem appropriate for something like SS... But as Abe Sapien, I loved David Hyde Pierce's voice -- perfect. I was disappointed to find in The Golden Army that they just used Doug Jone's voice.)


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Doug's body was perfect for SS in the FF movie, but I'm not sold on his acting chops.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I was actually pleased when they had Doug Jones do hos own voice in the second Hellboy movie, not because I didn't like Hyde-Pierce (he was pretty perfect), but because I think Jones is awesome and was happy to see him play the whole character.

That being said, I kinda suspect if they do have him in a Silver Surfer solo movie (which, honestly, could be one of those {in-development" things that may or may not actually happen) they'd probably go the route of having him in the bodysuit and dubbing. I remember very little about that second FF thing, but I do recall thinking Lawrence Fishburne's voice worked just fine for the Surfer.

I'm on a panel about comic adaptations at a science fiction con next month -- maybe I should start up a specific thread here to rant on the topic and get everyone's thoughts!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt, are you talking about Norwescon?


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

momilp said:


> Matt, are you talking about Norwescon?


Yup! I'm super excited for it, and on a whole bunch of panels this year.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

matt youngmark said:


> Yup! I'm super excited for it, and on a whole bunch of panels this year.


that's really cool!


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

matt youngmark said:


> Also, I thought the young Erik/Charles stuff was pitch-perfect.


I though James McCavoy did a fantastic job. I thought they were going to do a Remy Origins movie, but I guess that one got canned. I'm still not sure if they plan on doing the one with Ryan Reynolds considering at the end of the last movie he lost his head.

I must say, in our house, we're totally stoked for the next Batman!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Our house is all about the Avengers. Lol My boys steal the phone and watch the trailers repeatedly. At the end, the two year old goes uh oh. The Amazing Adventures of Spiderman looks like a mess. Not sure if I will watch it. Batman looks good - Bale was a good choice for him.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I predict Spiderman will be a hot mess.  And that's even with me liking Emma Stone.  I'm not entirely sure why with the reboot they needed to take him back to high-school.  Bale has made an excellent Batman.  I must say this stretch of the series was miles better than the run of Batmans from the 90s.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

You said it perfectly Nana. Keaton was great - unassuming, kinda reserved. When Kilmer came along, I threw my hands up and walked away. I cannot even remember if I saw Batman Forever. I think I had to block it.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, Keaton was all right. Those were the movies I grew up with. Then Kilmer came along.... then Clooney...... 

Thankfully the Nolan/Bale reboots saved the movie franchise of Batman. I've always been a mega Batman-fan, but even I was hesitant to go see Batman Begins when it was released. I actually didn't go see it until it had been out for about a month. But it was fantastic and I was instantly in love. Managed to not only get midnight screening tickets for The Dark Knight but my friend also scored us pre-screening tickets!

The new movie looks great, although a few thoughts: I'm not sure about Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle/Catwoman (when I first heard that character was going to be in the movie I literally cringed), and the name bugs me. The Dark Knight *Rises*? _Really?_


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Nana Malone said:


> I predict Spiderman will be a hot mess. And that's even with me liking Emma Stone. I'm not entirely sure why with the reboot they needed to take him back to high-school.


I hope it isn't a mess. I am also a little tired of constant re-booting, especially when it isn't necessary.


----------



## Jorja Tabu (Feb 6, 2012)

Nana Malone said:


> I'm still not sure if they plan on doing the one with Ryan Reynolds considering at the end of the last movie he lost his head.


I was so bummed about this--I almost burst out in the theater with "Wait! Don't you know that's _Ryan Reynolds!_" I can't help it, I loved _Waiting_. It was like latent therapy for waitresses/ers.

Am I the only person who wasn't incredibly impressed with _Batman Begins_? I'm pretty sure _The Dark Knight_ is one of the best films ever made, no matter the genre, but the first one in that series...Eh...


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Jorja Tabu said:


> Am I the only person who wasn't incredibly impressed with _Batman Begins_? I'm pretty sure _The Dark Knight_ is one of the best films ever made, no matter the genre, but the first one in that series...Eh...


I know. I love me some Ryan and have ever since that short lived Canadian soap Opera he was on Fifteen. Lol. But yeah, you might be the only one who didn't love Batman Begins. Lol. For me, I think that Christian Bale was such a strong selection and that's what made it stand out in my mind.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

> Am I the only person who wasn't incredibly impressed with Batman Begins? I'm pretty sure The Dark Knight is one of the best films ever made, no matter the genre, but the first one in that series...Eh...


There were parts of it that could have been better, but overall I really liked Begins. I liked how much it focused on Batman. I loved TDK, but I kept getting the feeling that Batman was somehow... not very important. I know that sounds absurd, but to me it just seemed like focus was elsewhere, on Dent and the Joker and Rachel. *shrug*



> I'm still not sure if they plan on doing the one with Ryan Reynolds considering at the end of the last movie he lost his head.


Now I'm no Deadpool expert (in fact, the character kinda bugs me), but I do believe they're still making a movie for him. No idea if Ryan Reynolds is in it, but there's a good chance of it. There's a scene attached to the very end of that Wolverine origin film, kinda disturbing actually. Check it out here: http://youtu.be/88Jb9dKc7qk So Deadpool doesn't die.

As one of the Youtube comments says, "does anyone DIE in these movies??"


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Eventually, there will only be three guys playing superheroes. Especially in the Marvel universe. Lol In the Dark Knight, I felt the ending with Dent was too quick. Twoface was always an interesting character but they skipped over him actually becoming a true villain. I would have wanted to see him create more diabolic plots, flipping his coin more, all that good stuff.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Nana Malone said:


> I'm still not sure if they plan on doing the one with Ryan Reynolds considering at the end of the last movie he lost his head.


Seems like just about everyone in the X-Men universe has a healing factor now, so they can probably get around the whole lost head bit.

Think Bale needs to ease off on the "I am the Batman" voice just a tad. Close to becoming a parody. Otherwise he's great in the role.

Not really looking forward to the new Superman movie. After the first two Reeve movies they don't seem to do well.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

*On Harvey Dent/Two-face:* I agree, they really didn't give him much screen time as a villain. Too much Dent, not enough Face. As for the ending, I was a little torn on how ambiguous it seemed. I mean, Batman suffered the same fall and he was okay (granted, yes, he had some fancy armour on). It didn't look like it was all that far of a fall -- to me it was like "Well it could've killed him... but then again there was a chance he could've survived..."

What I'm getting at is that I didn't think he was dead. Not until Batman did the whole sacrificial bit and told Gordon to "Call it in"; as in, blame Batman for Dent's death rather than let everyone know Dent had turned bad.

Before I saw TDK, I didn't even think Two-face would be in it. I assumed they would build up Dent's character, then tease us with Two-face right at the very end and save him for the next movie. I was a little surprised to find that Two-face played substantial (albeit short) role.

*On the new Superman film:* I'm not a huge Superman fan, but I do like some of his bits in graphic novels and comics, as well as certain parts from the animated series. The movies released thus far (that's ALL of them, every single Superman film ever made) have all been pretty disappointing to me. He's _Superman_. He should be doing super-duper things. Lifting big objects and flying, etc. is all pretty cool, but where are the sick giant-toppling, titan-vs-titan battles? All the grandiose fights from the comics. I want to watch Superman kick some serious [butt] on the big screen for once.

I liked the last film with Brandon Routh... up until the last 1/4 of it. It had so much potential (particularly with that random bit about the thieves with the gattling gun and Supes getting shot in the _eye_), but then the ending... What? Really? Superman gets kicked down by Lex Luthor because of -- ah yes! -- kryptonite. And then he overcomes his weakness..... and tosses the crazy island of kryptonite into space... and then dies (for a while)... It was disappointing.

I just hope the new film gives us some good quality action scenes with Supes against worthy foes. Something exciting, something big. It's 2012 -- I know they're capable of grandiose things nowadays, so why do the producers seem to be holding Superman back? *Unleash him.* Show us that true power that we get to see in the comics from time to time.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I liked Routh too.  Honestly I don't know why that movie was so reviled.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

Nana Malone said:


> I liked Routh too. Honestly I don't know why that movie was so reviled.


The plot. It had its moments, but overall I felt it was pretty lacking. To me it seemed like Superman didn't really have much of a challenge to face... Lex Luthor, sure, but his whole scheme was pretty lame. Launch some kryptonite into the ocean and make a huge crystal island? For the sake of _real estate sales_? You can imagine his ulterior motive was, yes, to abuse Superman's weakness, but he sure didn't try very hard: kick and then stab Superman, then expect him to die. Sigh.

I just hope the new movie's storyline isn't so mediocre.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

TJVitt said:


> I just hope the new movie's storyline isn't so mediocre.


My gut tells me that the new Superman movie is going to be a train wreck, so I'm just hoping it'll be an entertaining one. A badass, dude-bro Superman (just looking at director Zack Snyder here and guessing what his take might be -- we should be guaranteed some slow-motion action sequences at the very least) would at least be something new on the screen.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Rogue, Gambit, and Magneto of the X-Men.  Discovered comic books in college and fell in fandom with them.  Was disappointed by them in the movies, but, I still watch them.  

And now I want to hit the comic shop right at my subway stop tomorrow... ~_~ooo

(I am a dork, but I hope I'm adorkable in it...)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Gosh, there are so many good ones to choose from...  I've always been a big fan of the different characters, and now I've sort of pushed my 5yr old in that direction too, so we bond over superhero movies and cartoons and Superhero Squad online.  Watching the cartoons with my son I have come to realize one of my favorites is Captain Marvel.  I'm not sure what exactly it is I like about him or the Marvel or Black families but I just love them.  Black Adam, Isis, Captain Marvel, Captain Marvel Jr.... 

others... Green Lantern (Hal Jordan), Rogue, Spiderwoman, Ms. Marvel, Gambit, Nightcrawler.

So completely stoked to see the Avengers!!  

Dawn

Oh, and who doesn't love the "Batman the Brave and the Bold" version of Aquaman?  Okay, maybe a diehard fan hates it but I love what they've done with him.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Aquaman, while being pretty lame out of water, is always drawn pretty hot. I do not see a movie being made for him right now but whoever played him would be worth watching.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Weren't they supposed to do a Gambit movie too?  I remember hearing that somewhere.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

^ I think so, but in the meantime they're making _another_ Wolverine movie and keep pumping out, you know, Hulk reboots and Spiderman reboots, etc.....


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

TJVitt said:


> ^ I think so, but in the meantime they're making _another_ Wolverine movie and keep pumping out, you know, Hulk reboots and Spiderman reboots, etc.....


Probably because people keep on buying tickets to them.


----------



## zzzzzzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Wallets, voting, blah blah blah.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

I really liked Taylor Kitsch.  I hope they do a Gambit movie and bring him back.  But I'm sorry.  I could not deal with John Carter.  Just couldn't do it!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Nana Malone said:


> I really liked Taylor Kitsch. I hope they do a Gambit movie and bring him back. But I'm sorry. I could not deal with John Carter. Just couldn't do it!


I didn't want to like Taylor Kitsch as Gambit. Too... Pretty, polished, etc. But, he pulled it off (not that there was a lot for him to pull off in that movie).

While I know his age wouldn't mesh with the age groups now, for the longest time I would've loved to have seen New Orleans native, cheerful-scoundrel, roguish-flirt, and full of swagger and charm, music man and broadway actor, Harry Connick, Jr. in the role.



Spoiler



I'd have enjoyed playing Rogue to his Gambit.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Harry is one of our favorite singers - seen him live.
And I think he is a good actor too.
So I would be happy to see Harry cast in most any role.


----------



## TJVitt (Feb 24, 2012)

I thought Gambit's role was pretty... Well it sucked. It really wasn't much. The actor did fine (I don't know much about Gambit), but it felt like me he was just tossed into the Wolverine movie willy-nilly. For being one of the most popular X-Men characters, it was a pretty weak way to bring him into the films.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

TJVitt said:


> I thought Gambit's role was pretty... Well it sucked. It really wasn't much. The actor did fine (I don't know much about Gambit), but it felt like me he was just tossed into the Wolverine movie willy-nilly. For being one of the most popular X-Men characters, it was a pretty weak way to bring him into the films.


Agreed. Still, even with such small usage, he was still better characterized than Rogue - who got significant screen time in the movies. Plus, dagnabbit, by the time periods of each the X-Men movies in comparison to the Wolverine movie, they've practically made it impossible to ever have any signs of Rogue and Gambit's complicated and steamy relationship. Grar! Not within that "movie-verse" at any rate.


----------



## Nana Malone (Dec 31, 2011)

Ugh, Rogue.  I hated what they did with her.  I mean at the end she had her power taken away.  Whatever.  I wish they'd used Gambit more.  He was such an afterthought.  Or rather a teaser.  I wonder when they'll get to his movie.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

I do love Superman because his array of powers is really fun and amazing, though I'd be the first to admit that he's been taken down many roads that ended up making him fairly boring, or that at least felt restrained.  I'm hating the new costume I'm seeing for the new movie - would someone as powerful as Superman care if people thought his costume wasn't cool?  Being able to fly all over the universe and into other eras, how much need would he feel to conform to the clothing styles of one region of earth in one era?  

I think it's a big problem that his writers treat his relative lack of limitations as a limitation, rather than exploring the possibilities of a guy who can be his own spaceship and in some versions his own time machine.  Conversely the writers on Doctor Who don't shy away from exploring the potential of the Doctor's lack of limitations thanks to the Tardis and other equipment.  This may be connected in some way to the fact that some of Supes' best writers of recent years were from across the pond. 

That's why I prefer the version in comics from the sixties, with the Fortress of Solitude, Phantom Zone, the Bottle City of Kandor and Bizarro World; that stuff is wild and crazy, and mythically resonant in its own way, and Supes was unlimited.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Gambit's good, but it's a Wolverine movie so maybe they would concentrate more on Wolverine, cos he is the main character.
Still, he can't hold a candle to Deadpool, the mercenary with a mouth.
Coming to a movie near you in 2013.
Just hope it's not Ryan Reynolds who appears in every superhero movie(Fantastic Four, Green Lantern, and Deadpool in Wolverine)


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I actually thought Reynolds was perfect for Deadpool, even if the Wolverine movie brought him to kind of a weird place for the character. He sure made a better Wade Wilson than a Hal Jordan, anyway.

I agree with Aaron, too, that the potential exists to do interesting stuff with a Superman. Probably not on film, though -- all that crazy, over-the-top stuff that can work in comics isn't terribly suited to the medium. And other than giving Chris Nolan the keys to the Batmobile,, Warner seems weirdly unable to put anything decent on film with their stable of characters. I am kind of curious as to whether Zack Snyder's Superman will wind up being just regular-bad, or SO INSANELY BAD IT'S AMAZING (I thought Sucker Punch fell just shy of the latter, but hope springs eternal).


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

There's not much you can do with Superman.
He's invincible, an alien from another planet.
He's not at all, approachable to the audience, like say, Batman, Iron Man, or Spiderman.
Because though the first two are billionaires, they are normal people like us, with no powers.
The third, even though, is a superhuman, is a very down to earth character.
That's why these movies are some of the highest gross earning superhero movies of all time.
Plus, Superman can't be a dark and gritty movie, unlike Batman, and the new Spiderman movie.

I'm waiting for Kick Ass 2.
Waiting, waiting, waiting.
Loved the first. Watched it 5 times in the cinema.


----------

